# Back to school grrr



## mini lop luva (Sep 12, 2005)

Lol well back to school now in england grrr, lolanother year well only 2 years to go and in ma GCSE now ahhhhh, andalready i getting picked on, did anyone else go back last week who isin school i hope not only me, but i hate being at school as less timeon here xxx


----------



## Dwarf lover (Sep 12, 2005)

i went back a week ago ...


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 12, 2005)

August 31st


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 12, 2005)

I went back to my school this weekend for a football game and realized I wish I was still in school!


----------



## Shuu (Sep 12, 2005)

First day of University today. So much reading to be done..


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Sep 12, 2005)

We went August 29th. That's why I haven't been on here much, too busy! 
Kat


----------



## mummybunny (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I'm a high school teacher and I went backmid August - I feel like I never had a holiday!! Roll on thelong September weekend holiday!!

mummybunny


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 12, 2005)

I started college today, nvq2 in foodpreperation and cooking. It is great. The college is much better thanthe one i use to go to! We have a 2 week introduction:shock:cant believe its 2 whole weeks! 

We are going to London olympia - restgraunt show on Wednesday with the college so should be fun. Might see you! lol


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Sep 12, 2005)

I started August 24th! Ok, it'sbeenaround ninety degrees out here and some schools (with airconditioning) got out early while we had to stay reg. schedule and someclasses didn't even have fans!its been terrible...

~*~Caitlin~*~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 12, 2005)

Our teachers went back August 1...students on Aug 8

Is it Winter break yet?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 12, 2005)

Not fair! :shock:

I started August 15th!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 12, 2005)

I went back on Sept. 7th, It seems late to me because like everyone starts in August.


----------



## bluebird (Sep 13, 2005)

My son started school two weeks ago,hes inkindergarden.the house is so quiet.he hugged me and said i will missyou mommy.the rabbits and dogs keep me company.bluebird


----------



## ChinaBun (Sep 13, 2005)

I started school last week. The weather is stillpleasantly warm here in central China. The classrooms have fans overthe students' desks, but nothing over the teacher's area! If I get toohot, I walk under a fan and teach from there for a while. I had somestudents over this evening and they loved my rabbit! I'm at a new job,so my students have not seen Qingqing ("cheeng-cheeng") before. I letthem cut off little pieces of carrot and cucumber to feed her. She wasin her cage then, but she got to run around the apartment after theyleft. 

Nancy, oral English teacher


----------



## mini lop luva (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol us english go back inseptember, is anyone going to come and see london olympics woo i hopeto go and see the horse shows lol what doeseveryone elsewanna see ?xxxx


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 13, 2005)

Mini lop luva i feel your pain, have u read myhome thread? I had such rant, lol. School is way to tiring! It's like"give us a break!" Are you in year 10 aswell? I hate the whole "nowyour onto your GCSE's you have cousework" speech. Nooo not coursework!!!:shock:lol.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 13, 2005)

We're "back to school" at home  Theolder kids start their lessons at 6 am. Matthew generallygets started before 9 am. Everyone usually finishes by noon,but I'm exhausted from the early starts. The kids do some oftheir work at night and Stephanie has also been taking books towork. We're certainly ready for a vacation LOL

Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm ready for a vacation and today ws only my 7th day of classes! :shock:I'm so swamped.

I got home at 3:30 today and only took a minute to cut some raspberrybranches off for drying for the bunnies this winter and then started myhomework before 4:00 and it's now 6:30 and this is my first break fromhomework all evening. I'll probably be doing homework until 8:00 or9:00 and then I'll get a chance to feed, put drops in Kiara's eyes, geta few cuddles, and then hop into bed so I'm not exhausted in themorning. 

Last night I didn't get a chance to sit down until 9:00 because I hadto do bunny chores and homework (light load of homework last night). Icannot imagine how bad it'll be when I get farther into that course andreally start working.:shock2:


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 14, 2005)

Speaking of school, I graduated from Penn Statein '88 (I'm a poet and didn't know it!) and just yesterday I had to digthe Pythagorean Theorem out of my brain for the first time in about 20years and use it at work. Owwww! My head hurt sobad after that I went home and slept!

How the heck was I a math major? I don't remember it being so difficult 20 years ago!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 14, 2005)

_How the heck was I a math major? I don't remember it being so difficult 20 years ago!_



You know what "they" say. BunnyMom... If you don't use it... you lose it... Or so I've heard! LOL!

:wave:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thats true actually, my sister took a GermanA-level and now hardly remembers any! Shes's really annoyed by itaswell, the little language keeno! Bless her!


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmmm... that explains a lot of other stuff too.

Not going there!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 14, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Hmmmm... that explains a lot of other stuff too.
> 
> Not going there!


I don't even want to think of all the stuff I used to know but have forgotten!


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 14, 2005)

Like I wish I could remember which two chemicals my friend and I mixed in the beaker that blew up in chem class!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 14, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Like I wish I could remember which two chemicals my friendand I mixed in the beaker that blew up in chem class!


Hmmm.. I had a much different impression of you! You don't strike me as the "Blow Up the Chem Lab" type....

:colors:


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 14, 2005)

No, just the beaker. Not the whole chem lab (although at the time I wouldn't have minded!)


----------



## mini lop luva (Sep 15, 2005)

Yer i am in year 10 i know corse work ahhhhhhh xxx


----------



## Krissa (Sep 16, 2005)

I just found out that I passed my final class.No more school for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a Bachelor of Sciencein Biology now.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Krissa wrote: *


> Ijust found out that I passed my final class. No more school forme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a Bachelor of Science in Biologynow.


Congrats! What are you going to do? I also have aBS in Biology, and also in Environmental Science. I'mcurrently doing immunology lab work.


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations, Krissa! Great job!:great:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 16, 2005)

*mini lop luva wrote:*


> Yer i am in year 10 i know corse workahhhhhhh xxx


Yep, it's not good. I've takenart aswell, it seemed like a good choice at the time seeing as i'mgoodat drawingbut i've only just realised how muchcourse workyou get for that, and its all on apples, theresonly so many times i can draw one.lol.


----------

